# Solved: Belkin Router - can connect with desktop but not ipod touch anymore!



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi ~
I feel like I'm going in circles as I've spent so much time on the phone with tech support with both Belkin and Apple and I am no further ahead!! They each think its the others problem! So I am really hoping someone can help!

My son just purchased an ipod touch and so we bought a Belkin Wireless Router F5D7230. I set it up and he tried his ipod and had connection so we thought all was fine...however we hadn't tried our home computer. When I did, we did not have connection. I contacted Belkin who had me add DSN Server Addresses. The problem seemed solved! I had connection with my home computer! BUT I did not have my son check connection on the ipod as I figured he'd soon let me know if there was a problem! Sure enough the next day, he told me he had no connection. I called Belkin again and the guy had me check a few things but basically said everything was fine with the router and that I needed to contact Apple. I did this and they had me reset the ipod. I did this but still nothing. Unfortunately I could not stay on the phone any longer as it had been over 2hrs with both techs and I have 4 kids....! 

So I am sitting here with a very expensive little toy that's not working and a very frustrated son who wants to be able to get to the internet on his ipod!

If there is anyone out there who might be able to help me, I would really appreciate it!!

Thank you,
Donna


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you provide deails of how everything connected 

Do you have encryption enables on the router (do you have to enter a key when you first connect to the wireless)

from the PC taht is connected and working can you post an Ipconfig /all

ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi ~
Forgive my lack of tech knowledge as I type this!!

Okay I am set up as follows:
Blue cable connects computer to router
Yellow cable connects router to modem
Phone line cable connects modem to phone jack

As for entering a code to connect wirelessly....do you mean when we try to go online? It has never prompted us for one. When we reset the ipod, I had to go to settings, then Wi-Fi and when I chose the network, I had to enter a password that we set up when we were running the installation CD from Belkin.

Here the the IP config info:

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D8KR8Q91

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-72-C2-0B-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.2

4.2.2.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : February 2, 2008 9:48:09 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM

Thanks!
Donna


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I had to enter a password that we set up when we were running the installation CD from Belkin.


you have encryption set up on the router 
You do not need to use a CD to connect to routers

I would suggest you logonto the router from the PC and take of the encryption 
things like cordless phones etc can stop wireless working


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi ~
I'm not sure how to do that?? Is that the site I go to when I enter an numerical address and it brings me to a Belkin Utility Site? I'm there now but not sure how to take off the encryption. Can you guide me from there? I see where my password is listed....it has this description: 

WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)
Wireless Protected Access (WPA/WPA2) with a Pre-Shared Key: The key is a password, in the form of a word, phrase or series of letters and numbers. 

Am I in the right place?
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes it sounds like it 
you type in the 
192.168.2.1
this should log you into the router 
I'm reading the 
F5D7230UK4 manual

on the wireless menu on lefthand side 
should be secruity
thats where you should see 


> WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)
> Wireless Protected Access (WPA/WPA2) with a Pre-Shared Key: The key is a password, in the form of a word, phrase or series of letters and numbers.


do you have a key set up ??


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes I do - do I have to? Can I just erase what is there and leave it blank?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes you should be able to remove the key 
and leave it blank 

the the itouch should be able to detect the wireless and login without needing a key 

if it works without the key 
then put back the original key (make a note of it before removing) 
and try again 
if it does not work with a key a few things may be the problem 

1) cordless phone do you have one
if so 
on the router again you should see where you can change the channel
use 1 or 6 or 11


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi ~
I tried erasing the key but it won't allow me to leave the space blank...it says:
"You Must Input the Pre-Shared Key (PSK)"
Tks,
Donna


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there should be a way to turn encryption off - i'll look @ manual

in secruity mode
in the drop down 
do you have NONE
or 
Blank
or ??


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay here is what I have:

Right now it is set to: WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)

There is a drop down that includes the following options:

DISABLED
128bit WEP
64bit WEP


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

set to disabled


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay I've done that and it reset the router....but when I try to connect with ipod, I still get the error message saying:
Safari can't open the page because it can't find the server.

??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you resetup the itouch and removed the key?


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

No....I will do that now! Takes about 20mins but I will let you know what happens! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi - well it didn't take 20mins like last time....it only took a few minutes....am questioning if there is something else I need to do to restore?? All info is off the ipod. However, I still cannot connect. You asked if I had reset the ipod (which I've done) and removed the key..how do I do this - do you mean on the ipod? I had already done it on the Belkin site.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes on the itouch - you should have been asked for the key when it detected the wireless signal

you need to set up the wireless connection


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

When I go into Wi-Fi under settings, it already has 'belkin54g" there with a check mark beside it. The locked symbol that had been there after last reset is not there now and so when I click on it, it does not prompt me for the key?? What am I missing??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you set the ip manually 
what are the settings you can set manually ?

do you have anything else you can connect to the wireless at all (laptop ?)


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

No I don't have any other devices to use wirelessy (and I may never get another!LOL). When I click on the arrow beside belkin54g, it takes me to a page that lists the IP info and I believe it will allow me to change them manually....across top it lists: DHCP, BootP, Static. Under DHCP, it lists IP Address; Subnet Mask; Router; DNS; Search Domains; Client ID.
Hope we are getting closer! I hate to be taking up so much of your time (but REALLY appreciate it!).
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post the details for each of those settings please


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

IP Address: 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Router: 192.168.2.1
DNS: 192.168.2.1, 192.168.2.1
Search Domains: blank
Client ID: blank
Heading: Renew Lease
HTTP Proxy: OFF (highlighted); Manual; Auto


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

those look correct

I downloaded the manual from here
http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/iPod_touch_Features_Guide.pdf

it talks about turning the wireless on, on the itouch, it might be worth turning on / off and get it to detect the router again

then you should be able to see your network name

it may also be worth turning the router on/off if that does not work and try again

on the front of the router
you have a light called wireless is that ON
what is the modem light doing - green, blinking,

Internet LED

infact give the staus of all the lights and there names


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Well...downloaded manual...read Wi-Fi part...turned it off...then turned it on...it detected the belkin but no lock icon beside the name which according to the manual means it does not require a password. I also turned router on and off and yet am still getting same error message when trying to connect.

As for lights on router...

Power - lit
Modem - lit
Internet - lit
Wireless - off but flashes occasionally when i am trying to connect with ipod

sigh....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

seems to be connected to the router OK .... and knows you have the key off now

so if this was a PC i would think that perhaps a firewall is blocking, not sure what to suggest now

whats the error message again

what did you do here


> I contacted Belkin who had me add DSN Server Addresses.


On the itouch try using this web address

64.233.187.99

it should come back with google.com

i also found this on the apple site forum
type in the URL bar of safari 17.149.160.49 which is apple.com's IP adress this way it will basically reset the DNS - not sure if that does reset but try it out

i just played with the DNS servers you have in the router
and 4.2.2.2 sometimes does not work and the ipod touch will not use the 2nd address 4.2.2.1 according to the apple site forum

try swapping the DNS around in the router
so make the 
4.2.2.1 the primary DNS server

who is your ISP - these are public DNS server and your ISP will have DNS servers

DNS is a domain name server and it convers the name you type in to a IP number to get the page displayed


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay here's what happened:

When we typed in the Google ip address, it did come up to Google's site - and it allowed us to search for whatever we typed in google's search line (although took a very long time) BUT when we clicked on any of the links found, it would try to access but then ended up giving the same old error "Safari can't open the page because it can't find the server."

If we typed in a web address in the browser, same error came up.

When we typed in Apples IP address, we got the same error.

Belkin had me go into Control Panel; Network Connections; Local Area Connections - Properties; I double clicked on Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) then checked off "Use the following DNS server addresses:" I then put the following numbers in:
Preferred DNS server: 4.2.2.2
Alternate DNS server: 4.2.2.1

This is what seemed to fix the problem of me not being able to connect via my computer but possibly caused the problem with the ipod??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you see the edit in my post about the DNS address swaping them around & whos your ISP

set the DNS in the Ipod to the same as you have in router


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here 
http://andrewescobar.com/archive/20...i-fi-dns-settings-to-connect-to-the-internet/

it may be worth changing the DNS on both router and Ipod to these as suggested


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

I tried switching the two numbers...no difference...
The DNS numbers match although it lists the same number twice in the ipod?

Our ISP is Aliant


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you see the other posts #28


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You may want to read here
http://andrewescobar.com/archive/20...i-fi-dns-settings-to-connect-to-the-internet/
its all about DNs and Iphones which would be the same on the touch

also aliants DNs servers are 
208.128.1.4 
and 
142.162.255.4


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

EUREKA!!! I think its working!!! I changed the DNS numbers to those suggested and KNOCK ON WOOD, it seems to be working!! I will let my son play around a bit more to make sure it is and I'll let you know! I can't thank you enough!!
Cheers ~
Donna


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

which ones did you change to ?

I think aliants are behind a firewall so can only be seen via your router 
so if he tries to use another network at a mates or cafe etc it wont work

so it may be worth reading the article i posted and changing both router and ipod to the public ones


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

So Far So Good!! Thank you soooo much etaf! I think I would have given up long ago if it weren't for you and your patience! And my son is grinning from ear to ear - I'm sure he wont' put that ipod down from now until he goes to school on Monday!!
Thanks again - have a great weekend!
Donna


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Ooops guess we were posting at the same time! I read the article first so changed them to the public one (208.67.222.222). When this worked, I didn't even bother trying the other!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

good - now he should be able to use anywhere 

Glad to have helped and hope your son has lots of fun


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

once your son has had a good play- you should put the secruity passcode back onto the wireless, use WPA as it was setup originally

this will stop other people from using you internet connection via the wireless connection..

if the Ipod stops working with the password - this may be a number of things 
1) it does not support the type of code you have entered - ie WPA or WEP - so you may need to use WEP
2) A cordless phone can interfere here and you may need to chjange channels on the router - the ipod will pick up all channels, so nothing to do on the IPOD 
- so change to channel 1, 6 or 11


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi ~
We just put the password back on and everything seems to be working great!
Thanks for letting me know that - I never would have thought of it!
Cheers,
Donna


----------



## blipblipblur (Jun 21, 2008)

hey ive had the same sorta problems as newhavenmama but i have a belkin wireless g pluss mimo router and im with tiscali (dunno if that makes a diffrence)

what ive found is that it works fine on outher wireless networks but when i connect to mine it comes up with some strange and unfamila ip adress.

if you can help me then plz get in contact.


----------

